# Bridgestonedie cast bike info



## csm762004 (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone know a website I can find info on a Bridgestone diecast frame bike. I am on the road using my DROID and can not upload pics. I will do so later. The bike looks to be from the 50's or 60's,  it also has a generator that powers a head light and tail light. I will be thankful for any informationI will be thankful for any info.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 14, 2011)

*Bridgestone*

ARe you referrring to the ones with the diecast frame lugs made in the 80's?


----------

